# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR] TheLuBu´s Profiles

## TheLuBu

*---Introduction---
Beeing a long time leecher i have recently finished my education as a programmer,so i thought to myself:
"I want to give something back to this community"
Due to the changes in 5.3 and the upcoming changes in 5.4 and later, i decided to make my own Profiles. 

That being said, here are my first profiles for this community, giving you (hopefully) another good source of profiles and help me to advance my skills and give something back. 
Please feel free to request changes, make suggestions and give advice!

If you have any questions, please ask them here or PM me, i will reply as soon as i´m able to 

All my profiles require PQ Interface to function and can be downloaded here
PQ Interface




======Current Profiles======
Blood DK Tank (V. 1.5.3)
Balance Druid (V. 1.1)


BLOOD DEATH KNIGHT 


SUPPORTS
Single Target 
AoE Tanking
Tier 15 4-set
Glyph of Dark Succor
Rolling Blood (recommended)
Plague Leech
Lichborne
Death's Advance
Death Pact (recommended)
Blood Tap
Desecrated Ground

FUNCTIONS 
Auto Use of Potions
Auto Flask
Auto Healthstone
AutoCast of Horn of Winter and Bone Shield
MouseOver Death and Decay
MouseOver Raise Ally
Automatic Cast of Defensive CD´s or Hotkey use (YOUR CHOICE)
Intelligent reapply of diseases

---PLANNED FEATURES---
Autotaunt feature (for specific bosses)
Spell Queue
DK Tank Specific boss mechanics



```
1.5.3 - Fixed errors (Damn auto taunt...)
1.5.1 - Added Raise Ally on Mouseover (PQI Setting), Channeled spells on Spell queue (needs testing)
1.5.0 - Fixed Blood DK, Added 5.4 Rotation, Disabled AutoTaunt breaking Rotation.
1.4.0 - Fixed a bug with Desecrated Grounds, added more comments, fixed some bugs, rearranged Blood Single and Blood AOE Rotation.
1.3.5 - Fixed misspelled variablenames
1.3.4 - Added easier debugging
1.3.3 - Fixed Error with Deathcoil casting
1.3.2 - Fixed Error on AoE Switching
1.3.1 - Fixed Error of DND Hotkey, Time to Die and Dot Damage
1.3.0 - Added Frost profile, complete rewrite of Blood spec to get better handling. Added Talents and Glyphs
1.2.0 - Fixed some Bugs, Single target rotation works full in raid. New PQI Interface Options added!
1.1.1 - Corrected Syntax (Doh!!)
1.1.0 - Added a new PQInterface Tab "Bloody Survive", Added more Defensive Cooldowns and Hotkeys
1.0.0 - First Release
```

Profile is updated through PQR
DOWNLOAD PROFILE


BALANCE DRUID 

SUPPORTS
Single Target 
Hurricane or Astral Strom based on Eclipse (Hurricane if no eclipse) (Hotkey)
Dream of Cenarius
Incarnation
Celestial Alignment
Mirror Images (from Symbiosis)
Solar Beam (Hotkey)
Stampeding Roar (Hotkey)
Tranquility (Hotkey)
Ursol's Vortex (Hotkey)

FUNCTIONS 
Auto Use of Potions
Auto Flask
Auto Healthstone
AutoCast of MotW
Automatic Boss Dotting
Automatic Focus Dotting
Automatic MouseOver Dotting
MouseOver Rebirth
Symbiosis (wasn't able to test yet)


---PLANNED FEATURES---
Tier 14 4-set
Intelligent reapply of dots (implemented, but far from perfect)
Force of Nature (implemented but without great logic)
Natures Vigil (implemented but without great logic)
Spell Queue
Balance Druid Specific boss mechanics
Startsequence with Burst (Astral Communion)

Profile is updated through PQR
DOWNLOAD PROFILE
DOWNLOAD DEV Version


```
1.1
- Fixed error in Flask ability 
- Fixed Wrath and Starfire not to cast over Eclipse
- Fixed MotW
- Fixed DoC Logic
- Fixed Starfall from beeing casted while other Starfall still active
+ Added MoonkinForm check (totally forgot about that)
+ Added Anti-Root code (from deadpanstiffy)
+ Added more checks to abilities to prevent error messages
+ Added checks for Boss Cooldowns PQI Setting
+ Added checks for Disabled Cooldowns PQI Setting
+ Added PQI Option for MotW
+ Added Burst Hotkey and Rotation
+ Added Solar and Lunar Burst Rotation
~ Prepared Force of Nature for testing
~ Tried fixing Symbiosis
1.0.1 - Changed download location
1.0.0 - First Release
```

*

----------


## TheLuBu

*saved for later editing*

----------


## sed-

aww blood dk profiles comes out when i no longer play wow Q_Q

----------


## Ninjaderp

Another profile-contributor! Thanks, I might dust off my DK to try this out a little! +rep

----------


## crystal_tech

welcome to the profile community! always glad to have more people release there stuff.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

YES!! Another fellow DK!! I can't wait to give this a try!  :Smile:  Any particular talents I need to take for this? 

Thanks for contributing! Rep+


I tested this out on the Training Dummies for awhile and it looks really good. My only problem was switching it to AoE, I tried right shift and it didn't work so I changed it to left shift and still no luck. Maybe I'm doing something wrong?

----------


## TheLuBu

Hey there,
@FrostDKsFTW "AOE" is a bit misleading i think  :Smile:  Currently it just casts Death and Decay at Mouseover when pressing the Hotkey. 
I´m going to add a full aoe rotation, but currently i´m working on some improvements for survivability.

----------


## TheLuBu

I´m currently working on the Bloody DK Profile, but as for now, it seems to work smoothly.
The Autotaunt feature is making some Problems, but i think, it will work soon  :Smile: 

I have a lvl 90 Boomkin, and mybe i can dust him off if anyone wants to have a new Boomkin Profile, as the ones out there don´t seem to work very well  :Smile:

----------


## brutus2105

A Damage Profile would be nice  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

for which class? ^^
There are really great DK DPS Profiles from Rubim and others  :Wink: 

But maybe i´m going to add them  :Wink:

----------


## Kroniq

Looking forward to giving this profile a try. Currently leveling up a dk id like to tank with. Thnx for your contribution to the community.

----------


## TheLuBu

I just have updated the Profile to work with Frost DK.
Since i do not have a Frost DK, i would love to get some results from someone whos able to use it  :Smile: 

Please tell me if you find any bugs or errors, or want something changed.

Best Regards,
TheLuBu

----------


## daveyboyuk

Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:420: attempt to get length of local 'hotkeyTable' (a boolean value)
Time: 08/29/13 01:56:12
Count: 214
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua --..."]:420: in function `IsHotkeys'
[string "if DNDEnabled ~= true then return false end..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

spits that out everytime i enable dnd hotkey and does nothing else even when hotkey disabled , do i need rubims original data file or summit cos i usin decaeds edit of it atm

----------


## TheLuBu

I´m currently trying to fix this error.

Currently there is no need for a data file, all functions are saved in the profile.
I will answer as soon as i have fixed it

----------


## TheLuBu

Seems i have forgotten to copy a function back to the profil aber editing it in my editor... 
Should know work fine.

Please add a comment, if any other errors occur

----------


## intel0

Date: 2013-08-30 07:33:51
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-- PQR_PQI.lua..."] line 421:
attempt to get length of local 'hotKeyTable' (a boolean value)
Debug:
[string "-- PQR_PQI.lua..."]:421: IsHotkeys()
[string "if DNDEnabled ~= true then return false end..."]:5: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:742: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
self = <table> {
P = <function> defined -- PQR_PQI.lua
-- V2.22
-- ~~| Ini |~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



it is necessary to correct

----------


## TheLuBu

Please download the actual version (1.3.1), this Bug has already been fixed  :Smile:

----------


## intel0

version 1.30 is downloaded at the link 
http://13-soft.de/SVN/LuBu-%5BBloody..._Rotations.xml

sorry, the third time was downloaded 1.31

----------


## intel0

when switching from the single target on AOE :

Date: 2013-08-30 13:10:53
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if Timer == nil then ..."] line 21:
attempt to call global 'PQR_SendText' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if Timer == nil then ..."]:21: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "Standby"
(*temporary) = "attempt to call global 'PQR_SendText' (a nil value)"

----------


## TheLuBu

Hi there,

Please Download Version 1.3.2, the error should be fixed.
Also please download through PQR using the "Download Update" Button!

Thanks for your testing intel0  :Smile: 

Regards
TheLuBu

----------


## intel0

I updated till 1.32
after profile loading at the beginning of fight a mistake:

Date: 2013-08-30 18:39:21
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 239
Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByName()
[string "local Curspec = Spec ..."]:194: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1

----------


## TheLuBu

There was an error casting Deathcoil with Lichborne. 

Please download actual Version (1.3.3)

Regards
TheLuBu

----------


## intel0

updated till 1.33

Date: 2013-08-30 19:11:10
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 35
Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
Debug:
[C]: ?
[C]: CastSpellByName()
[string "local Curspec = Spec ..."]:194: ?()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = 1

----------


## TheLuBu

> updated till 1.33
> 
> Date: 2013-08-30 19:11:10
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 35
> Message: Usage: CastSpellByName(name[, target])
> Debug:
> [C]: ?
> ...


Which rotation are you running (Single or AoE) 
I currently can't debug it ingame.

Could you please edit the Abilities as followed:
Ability Editor > Deathknight > LuBu-[Bloody] > --Initialisation--

Change "Lubu_Debug_Toggle" to 0 and run again.
Please tell me the last messages in your chat  :Smile: 

--EDIT--
i forgot, you have to enable Profile Debug in the Settings TAB, too!

--EDIT2-- 
I found some misspelled variablenames and corrected them. 
Please download the new Build (1.3.5) and use it again  :Smile: 

Im working on a better way to find and fix those errors, i reply when i get it working

----------


## daveyboyuk

more updates than blizzard xd
glad to see youre fast fixes tho  :Smile:

----------


## Enuma

Oi lad and welcome to community, 

im playing Frost DW DK and i wanted to contribute a bit with few tests. However, Frost DW DK's rotation is completely broken, it only pops CDs (Pillar and Raise Dead) and thats it, it does auto attack until Killing Machine procs, after which character ended up glitched (it looks like hes extremely fast put his weapons away and pull them out)

I tried to enable Debug mode by following your instructions:

1. Ability Editor - Death Knigh - LuBu [Bloody] - --Initialisation - and set line:



```
if Lubu_Debug_Toggle == nil then Lubu_Debug_Toggle = 999 end
```

to



```
if Lubu_Debug_Toggle == nil then Lubu_Debug_Toggle = 0 end
```

2. Enter PQR Settings and change *Debug Level* to "Basic" or 'Advanced"

All i get is that my chat is spammed with message:




```
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Pillar of Frost
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> SetRecastDelay called for Raise Dead
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
<PQR Debug> Frost DW Single (LuBu-[Bloody]) returned true. Executing ability.
```

As i said, its just autoattacking and using Pillar and Ghoul. Next to that, targeting is a bit in mess. When Ghoul is out and attacking Neutral target 1 (Yellow name/circle below it) my DK will constantly target any of close Neutral targets as hostile and try to attack them, again ending up glitched (as i explained above).

In addition to that, i have tested 2H too with complete reforge/regeming from DW to 2H, since you said, and i quote you: 



> --Auto Choose Rotation Based on Spec and Equip (Frost DW or 2H)


same bug, completely exact issue and chat spam as in DW test.

Moving on, blood test.
I welcome blood tap support, finally a blood profile with support for that talent. However, can you please explain me how you coded it?
Im asking this cause i see strange behavior on it. Its sometimes used with 5 stacks, but it mostly pool 10 stacks before its used. This led to huge downtime in rune regen and i ended sometimes with 4-5s without any rune up.
Profile does really look good, i personally would like to see -Autotaunt- on/off as i had really bad experience with it in the past.

Anyhow, welcome mate and its good to see new and fresh profiles. Keep on the good work as i see that you are doing fast updates to profile and listen to people.
I would really like to see profile functioning, so, if you need any tester, im there.

+ Rep for effort

Cheers.

EDIT: It seems that after extremely long testing i did manage to find why both Frost rotations dont work.

1. *2H Rotation completely break after* "*Plague Leech*" *talent pulls out disease's from target, after which 2H rotation does NOT refresh them.* If i refresh them manually rotation works again just ok until "Plague Leech" pulls out disease's from target again, again breaking the rotation. "*Blood Tap*" works as it should in 2H rotation. *When specced OUT of* "*Plague Leech*" *talent rotation works as it should untill Blood Plague falls off.*  Rotation *does NOT* cast Plague strike to reapply "Blood Plague."
So, bottom line is that when 2H Frost DK is specced OUT of "Plague Leech" and with any of lvl75 talent 2H rotation works as it should with manual casts of "Plague Strike."

2. *DW Rotation, when specced INTO*  "*Plague Leech*" *is completely broken, only autoattacking target and using* "*Pillar of Frost*" *and* "*Raise Dead*." When DK spec out of "Plague Leech" rotation starts working with manual cast of "Plague Strike" but it ends up bugged when DK has 2stacks of "Blood Tap" buff, when rotation tries to cast "Blood Tap" with 2stacks of "Blood Tap" buff. Rotation *does NOT* cast Plague strike to reapply "Blood Plague."
So, bottom line is that when DW Frost DK is specced OUT of "Plague Leech" AND "Blood Tap" DW rotation works as it should with manual casts of "Plague Strike."

With all that being said, you should look for issues in "Plague Strike" and "Plague Leech" general code, as into "Blood Tap" code for DW Rotation (i think that here its just wrong number entered for use of Blood Tap, to be used on 2stacks of buff, instead of 5stacks as it should).

----------


## TheLuBu

Thanks for your reply and testing! 

As i stated above, i tried to write the Frost DK Profile without being able to test it. But I think I will change that  :Smile: 

Im going to inspect Frost DK again when I'm home again on monday.

FYI: Blood Tap has more than one condition to be casted. I can show them to you on Monday too when I'm home. Currently I can't access them because I'm on the road and online via Mobile  :Smile: 

Regards

TheLuBu


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheLuBu

Hi there  :Smile: 

Im sorry i can't bring an update today because i've been really busy developing  this ([PQR] "PQR Debug Release)
i hope i can update the profile tomorrow on tuesday  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

The profile has been updatet to version 1.4.0.

Please feel free to test and make suggestion.

@Enuma Could you please test Frost DK again? I´ve deleted some typos but wasn't able to test it yet. 
Im going to test it later today, but if you have the time, i would appreciate it  :Smile: 

Regards

TheLuBu

----------


## Enuma

> The profile has been updatet to version 1.4.0.
> 
> Please feel free to test and make suggestion.
> 
> @Enuma Could you please test Frost DK again? I´ve deleted some typos but wasn't able to test it yet. 
> Im going to test it later today, but if you have the time, i would appreciate it 
> 
> Regards
> 
> TheLuBu



Sorry mate, was a bit busy with my school.

I have tested them and results are as follows:

1. Both rotations doesn't use Frost Strike at all. This is capping runic power and DK sits on autoattacks until he has enough RUNES for next attack in rotation that uses them. 
2. Both rotation allow Blood Plague to fall of on 1-2secs, you should clip them on 1-2secs (we have that attack speed that it can be done on those numbers)
3. Rotation does NOT detect DW frost, instead it uses 2H rotation for both builds. Main difference is that DW is using Obliterate as less as possible, instead its spamming Frost Strike on every KM procs, unless were below 20rp and have 2 unholy runes up. As for unholy runes spender, DW uses DnD instead of Oblterate.

Your'e on a good way to build good rotation, as for Frost DW and 2H i would suggest you to look at Way's profiles:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ml#post2681515 ([PQR] DK PvE Profiles)

They are currently the best free Frost profiles around (im not sure even if theres any paid). Default profiles are orientated on PURE DPS and they are performing outstanding. However survivability is low, so i did few edits and added support for lvl60 talents outside cooldown usage. Also, they are supremely written, with options to disable/enable Howling blast (will use icy touch), DnD (will use Obliterate to dump UH rune) and cooldowns. Way is MIA for quite some time so they are not updated since 5.2

Edit: After one more long test i did manage to find out what is happening.
Both rotations, DW and 2H Frost, stop working when DK has Killing Machine proc and below 20 RP (not enough for Frost Strike). By manually casting Obliterate, rotation keeps working again until it ends up in similar situation, that is to have KM proc up and below 20RP.
There was also strange spam attempt of some ability, im not sure which, charr is just trying to cast something and it fails, its trying to spam same ability and keeps failing for 4-5 secs.

----------


## Hoblerhans

Hey there.
Want to give a little feedback too, since I use your profile for lvling my 87dk.
First of all...is the lvl check really necessary? If it is it would explain some issues I came along^^.
In blood spec your profile sometimes suddenly stops its activity. All runes are available and RP is almost full...and it is only autoattacking.
I realized to change the crimsonscourge id in [misc] spells to-----------------
-----------------
-----------------
-- PROCS/BUFFS --
-----------------
LichborneBuff = UnitBuffID("player",Lichborne)
VampiricBloodBuff = UnitBuffID("player",VampiricBlood)
CrimsonScourgeBuff = UnitBuffID("player", 81141) <---changed this line
SuddenDoomBuff = UnitBuffID("player",81340)

and I think I changed the spell ids of icy touch and plague strike, since they were never used in my german client. But these changements did not solve the problem of having the profile stopped.

After switching from single to aoe profile it sometimes hangs too. These issues only happen when attacking mobs...being on the training dummy there where no stops (beside crimson scourge proc stop and diseases not being applied).

I hope you can use these infos for tweaking since english is not my native language. Feel free to ask for specific infos, I will do my best to provide the needed infos.

----------


## kclux

On the trainings dummy Blood works just fine, can leave it alone for 20 mins and more and it just works fine but when I run an instance it stops all the time to work and I cannot get it to work again then for a while.

----------


## TheLuBu

There seems to be a bug with Deathcoil i have to investigate a little bit more, please be patient  :Smile:

----------


## Hoblerhans

thx 4 reply.
if you need specific infos pls write them down. I will do my best to provide them.
Nevertheless + rep for constant support!

----------


## davehammer4

> There seems to be a bug with Deathcoil i have to investigate a little bit more, please be patient


Has this been fixed yet?

----------


## TheLuBu

I was a little bit busy the last weeks, so i couldn't work on the profiles. 

I hope, i can rearrange and bugfix them this week  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

Theres going to be an update on Blood DK,
Im currently rearranging the abilities and trying to Bugfix everything, making it ready for 5.4  :Smile:  

When i´m home frome work, i will test it in LFR and make last changes  :Smile:

----------


## jaxino1982

I tried your profile and i have some issues when you switch from AOE to SINGLE TARGET and viceversa. The profile stops working, if you try to press something by hand it will restart for a bit....

Except this... it works fine! Good job anyway!

----------


## TheLuBu

Updated to 1.5.0 

Blood DK is working fine except for Auto Taunt Feature, im working on this.
Added 5.4 Changes
Added Spell queue (used Mentallys Code for this) on Mouseclick

----------


## Aziziel

Can't wait to give this a go tonight.

Any chance of adding a mouseover raise ally hotkey?

Just had a crack on the dummies, should spell queue work with AoTD? Doesn't seem to want to play nice with me.

----------


## TheLuBu

Haven't thought of Raise Ally, but i will now  :Wink: 

I have to test a little bit how to add a channeled spell to spell queue. I have an idea how to add, but i need some time for testing.

I will be on vacation till monday so please be patient  :Smile: 

-- EDIT --

Added Raise Ally Code
Added channeled spells to spellqueue (please test and give Feedback!!)

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Updated to 1.5.0 
> 
> Blood DK is working fine except for Auto Taunt Feature, im working on this.
> Added 5.4 Changes
> Added Spell queue (used Mentallys Code for this) on Mouseclick


What am i doing wrong it just stands there auto attacking on dummies. I have PQinterface addon enabled....plx help

----------


## TheLuBu

> What am i doing wrong it just stands there auto attacking on dummies. I have PQinterface addon enabled....plx help


Do you get any errors? 
If yes, please post them.

Wich version do you use? 1.5.0 or 1.5.1?
If you are using 1.5.1, please remove Spellqueue from the rotation and test again

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Do you get any errors? 
> If yes, please post them.
> 
> Wich version do you use? 1.5.0 or 1.5.1?
> If you are using 1.5.1, please remove Spellqueue from the rotation and test again


Should i be able to configure rotation from right clicking PQinterface "no configurations loaded"?

I am using 1.5.1 Spellqueue isn't in the rotation.Am i missing a PQinterface profile file?

----------


## TheLuBu

Have you activated the rotation in pqr and started it ingame via Alt-X?

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Have you activated the rotation in pqr and started it ingame via Alt-X?


Just got the following error

Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:69: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 10/02/13 10:47:31
Count: 276
Stack: Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:106: in function <Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AtrErrorInspector.lua:51>
[C]: ?
[string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: msg = " [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:69: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"
funcnames = <table> {
1 = "?"
2 = "PQR_NextAbility"
3 = "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
}
funcstr = "? > PQR_NextAbility > PQR_ExecuteRotation"
looksLikeAuctionatorError = false
inAtrErrorHandler = true
origErrorHandler = <function> defined Interface\FrameXML\BasicControls.xml:<Scripts>:4
zc = <table> {
msg_red = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:608
IsEnglishLocale = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\AuctionatorLocalize.lua:52
msg_badErr = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:644
tallyAdd = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1121
msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:737
GetArrayElemOrFirst = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:150
NumToBool = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:562
msg_color = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:614
ParseBattlePetLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:429
ShowHide = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:36
StringStartsWith = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:930
printmem = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1031
round = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:602
StringContains = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:892
CopyDeep = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1003
CheckDeferredCall = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:332
priceToMoneyString = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:841
tallyPrint = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1133
TrimBrackets = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:974
GetArrayElemOrNil = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:165
BoolToNum = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:552
If = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:99
periodic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:355
Min = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:69
msg_pink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:609
SetTextIf = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:47
TrimQuotes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:954
msg_str = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:627
ItemNamefromLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:471
enc64 = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:215
Val = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:58
IsBattlePetLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:421
StringEndsWith = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:910
printableLink = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:1018
PrintTable = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:385
StringSame = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:874
priceToString = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\Auctionator\zcUtils.lua:805
PullItemIntoMemory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\

----------


## saintsrlfc

Disabled auctionator addon and now just get :

Message: [string "if Timer == nil then ..."]:5: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 10/02/13 10:57:34
Count: 627
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "if Timer == nil then ..."]:5: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

----------


## TheLuBu

Please exit WOW, redownload my Profile, restart PQR and restart wow, i can't tell, why there should be a PQI error


--EDIT-- 
1. Do you have PQInterface Addon installed? If not, please download from http://pqrotation.wikia.com/wiki/PQInterface
2. Have you changed the Rotation? [MISC] PQI has to be first Item in the rotation!
3. Are you using the right roation? Currently "Tank" is the only working rotation!

----------


## saintsrlfc

> Please exit WOW, redownload my Profile, restart PQR and restart wow, i can't tell, why there should be a PQI error


Tried that still getting error
Message: [string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:69: attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Time: 10/02/13 11:06:44
Count: 898
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "-- PQI Config -- ..."]:69: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Thanks for trying. Other profiles are working fine.Just doesn't want to work for me it seems. Never mind and thanks once again for trying to help

----------


## Ninjaderp

I just tested on my DK and loaded up* "Single Blood (LuBu-[Bloody])"* and it worked fine, though when I started *"Tank (LuBu-[Bloody])"* rotation didnt start and fps dipped down.

----------


## TheLuBu

> I just tested on my DK and loaded up* "Single Blood (LuBu-[Bloody])"* and it worked fine, though when I started *"Tank (LuBu-[Bloody])"* rotation didnt start and fps dipped down.


Could you please remove Spell Queue from the rotation (Tank) and test again please  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Removing "Spell Queue" from rotation editor made rotation (Tank) work!

----------


## TheLuBu

Ok i removed it from the rotationlist, it needs further testing. As i mentioned before, im currently at work and not able to test it ingame.

I hope to get spell queue to work again on monday

----------


## Kroniq

I'm also getting 
Message: [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: attempt to call field '?' (a nil value)
Time: 10/03/13 15:25:54
Count: 40
Stack: [C]: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals: 

even after the update with spell queue removed.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Which rotation? There's two.

----------


## Kroniq

Tank .. single seems to work

----------


## TheLuBu

There seems to be a problem with the new PQInterface.

I wasn't able to make it work yesterday, I hope i can update it today  :Smile:

----------


## sallysteph

hi, i'm wondering if this can be used for dk leveling?

----------


## TheLuBu

When i have fixed this neat little error, you can use it for leveling  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

Finally, Tank is working again  :Wink:

----------


## sallysteph

> When i have fixed this neat little error, you can use it for leveling


thanks! just tried it and it is working

----------


## Kroniq

Thnx for the fix Lubu ... works great!

----------


## chric

Boomie, Boomie  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

When can you start using the profile to leve, i l just started a blood dk

----------


## TheLuBu

You should be able to use it right from the start,
please tell me if errors occur  :Smile:

----------


## Starkey2009

> You should be able to use it right from the start,
> please tell me if errors occur


ahh ok well im not getting any errors its just not doing the rotation im trying to use Single blood profile it sits there, the other profile the tank one sits at bone shield and doesnt do anything im only lvl 58 now, im guessing it doesnt bypass spells if your not the right level

----------


## TheLuBu

Maybe  :Wink:  
I will have a look at it and make it working for leveling  :Smile:

----------


## kabman

Great DK Profile! A couple suggestions though. Mentally has it so that when your CD mode is off and on its displayed bellow the PQI Remote. I was thinking that maybe you could do that with the AoE and Single target mode cause sometimes I forget which one im in. Also. If you could make it so that you can switch between AoE and Single Target Mode Without having to be in combat. And last but not least if I was able to initiate combat with D&D by holding my shift button it would be awesome, also if I didnt actually have to be mousing over someone for dnd that would be cool too  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

I will have to test some things, but everything is possible  :Wink: 

I haven't played the DK for a while now and i´m wondering why DND and AoE Swap does not work out of combat, it should ^^

I will have a look  :Wink:

----------


## kabman

Well i simply fixed the out of combat thing by clicking the button at the bottom of PQR... It wasnt clicked for my mage profile anyways that was an easy fix lol I just found another thing... you should make it pause when... Mounted, eating drinking ext.  :Smile:  Whenever you get time of course!




```
        SpellCancelQueuedSpell()
	CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(PQ_FS),nil)
	if SpellIsTargeting() then SpellCancelQueuedSpell() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() end
	return true
end
```

That should be the coding for the DND. Obviously You'd Change the PQ_FS to your DND Spell.

----------


## TheLuBu

Please change the ability "Death and Decay" to:


```
-- Death and Decay
LuBuDebug("Death and Decay Check loaded",1)
if DNDEnabled ~= true then return false end

-- Death and Decay
if PQR_SpellAvailable(DeathandDecay)
 and PQI:IsHotkeys(DNDKey)
 and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then 
	   CastSpell(DeathandDecay)
		if SpellIsTargeting() then 
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStart() 
		CameraOrSelectOrMoveStop() 
		end  
		LuBuDebug("Cast Death and Decay",1)
	return true 
end
return false
```

and remove the Spell-ID from the bottom left corner and change Target from Mouseover to Target.

I made some changes and added a Data file while creating the Druid Profile, i have to adjust the Blood Profile, so i can't release an updated Version now, maybe in a couple of hours

----------


## kabman

That seemed to do the trick  :Smile:  nice work!

----------


## kabman

This should do the trick for the pausing while doing important things issue  :Wink: 



```
function pauseProfile()
	if UnitIsDeadOrGhost("player")		-- Snap! Deaded
		or UnitBuffID("player",104934)	-- Eating (Feast/Banquet)
		or UnitBuffID("player",80169)	-- Eating Normal
		or UnitBuffID("player",87959)	-- Drinking Normal
		or UnitBuffID("player",11392)	-- 18 sec Invis Pot (for CMs)
		or UnitBuffID("player",3680)	-- 15 sec Invis pot  (for CMs)
		or IsMounted()					-- Mounted, lol. Get it?
	then return true end
	return false
end
```

----------


## Ehnoah

Testing right now and run smooth your Moonkin Profile from what I saw. But actually he not use Incaneration. 

And for DPS Optimation, not sure if possible but after you cast your last Starfire you maybe start casting Wrath instead of one more Starfire. But I think its impossible to code. And its only a very small Optimation.

LEFT ALT also PAUSE Rotation for me instead of use Hurricane. Left Control working well, so I guess LEFT ALT is Hardcoded.

Thanks so much for this Profile! + 5 Rep :>

----------


## TheLuBu

There is no hardcoded Hotkey  :Wink:  
Have a look at both PQI Pages, the Pause Hotkey is also set to left alt  :Smile: 

As i stated above, nothing is impossible  :Big Grin:  I will try to add this

----------


## Ehnoah

Ah yeah it seems I got problems loading PQR, because now I see all pages. Its awesome.

110k dps on Boss with 512 Equipment and more inoptimal Gear think its ok.

Also nice to have: Movement detection, if you move spam Moon/Starfire I guess its correct Rotation for movement.

PS: Symbiose not working, in Combat he try to cast it, but just flickering and seems he can't do it.

Maybe add Symbiose out of Combat.

----------


## TheLuBu

I will try to get Symbiosis to work today, but i don't know how far i will get  :Wink:  

Changelog so far  :Smile: 


```
- Tweaked Wrath and Starfire not to cast over Eclipse
- Prepared Force of Nature for testing
- Added MoonkinForm Check (totally forgot about that)
- Added Anti-Root Code (from deadpanstiffy)
- Fixed error in Flask ability 
- Tried fixing Symbiosis
```

----------


## Ehnoah

Tell me when I need redownload  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think I'd prefer Symbiosis to work the way that if you take a mages Mirror Images for instance, to line that up with your CD's
I lined up all the abilities we get from Symbiosis, maybe someone else can find a good use of them in SoO:

*Death Knight*  Anti-Magic Shell - Anything this does I guess Cloak of Shadows can do better.
*Hunter*  Misdirection - Never found it useful since we got 5 hunters in our 25man group
*Mage* Mirror Image - Obvious dps boost
*Monk* Grapple Weapon - Great for bosses that can be disarmed
*Paladin* Hammer of Justice - Nice for bosses that has adds that needs interrupting
*Priest* Mass Dispel
*Rogue	Cloak of Shadows* - Will prevent damage/knockback from Swirl and will immune stacks of sha corruption so u can keep singletarget boss (Immerseus) Also great for Mark of Anguish on Protectors (will immune stacks) Also great for Mark of Arrogance on Sha of Pride (removes mark of arrogance without gaining pride)
*Shaman	Purge*
*Warlock	Unending Resolve* - Great for bosses that has interrupting abilities (Thok Deafening Screech for example, makes you able to cast freely for 12 seconds as well as 40% dmg reduction)
*Warrior	Intervene*

----------


## TheLuBu

Thats what i want to achieve with Balance Druid Boss mechanics  :Smile: 

When using Auto Symbiosis, default will be Mage, as it is the only DPS increase.
The others are just Encounter specific  :Smile: 

[Balance] Encounter Mechanics - Elitist Jerks

----------


## Ninjaderp

Haha just the one I looked at ^^

----------


## Ehnoah

any update?

----------


## TheLuBu

Not yet and i will be on a business trip till tomorrow, so i can't work on the profile.

please be patient  :Smile: 

--EDIT 
I can release a Dev Version, if you want to have it  :Wink: 
Some things are changed, but atm i don't know if there will be any errors or the profile will be running

----------


## Ehnoah

Sent it via PM maybe? I will test in LFR today and Flex.

----------


## TheLuBu

Send, please post errors here in the thread or via PM.
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

If you want to help me advance, please download this DEV profile of my LaserOwl, 
Download
I will be home in about 9 hours, please give me feedback on this profile, if you are willing to test a little bit  :Smile:  
I changed a lot this time and i wasn't able to test it ingame, so i would love to get some feedback  :Smile: 

This version is definitively *not* stable, just for testing purpose! please do not download it for stable raiding  :Smile: 

Known Bugs : 



> Anti Root
> Boss Mechanics


Please do not implement these in the rotation, as they will break it!

--EDIT --
Mark of the WIld should be working now!

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Cheers! Will give it a spin after I get my coffee!

----------


## TheLuBu

Updated DEV Version, Added Burst HotKey and Rotation :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

What is the burstlogic? Is it a burstkey for that time you need an instant burst or is it mostly for the big opener burst @ the start of fights?

----------


## TheLuBu

Its for the opener (Lunar or Solar), not infight  :Smile: 

--EDIT--
Working of Solar and Lunar Opener

Lunar Opener:


```
Astral Communion to one cast pre-Lunar.
Pre-Pot
Healing Touch (if Dream of Cenarius specced)
Starfall
Wrath once
Incarnation
Nature's Vigil (if you have it)
Sunfire, Moonfire
Starfall (when first Starfall duration ends)
Starfire until 0 energy
Celestial Alignment
Starfall (when second Starfall duration ends)
Moonfire (Sunfire will automatically be applied)
Starfire (utilize shooting stars procs)
Refresh Moonfire immediately before Celestial Alignment expires
```

Solar Opener


```
Astral Communion to one cast pre-Solar
Pre-pot
Healing Touch (if Dream of Cenarius specced)
Starfall
Incarnation
Celestial Alignment
Moonfire (Sunfire will automatically be applied)
Starfall (when first Starfall duration ends)
Starfire until Celestial Alignment ends (utilize shooting stars procs)
Refresh Moonfire immediately before Celestial Alignment expires
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright great ^^ Me I open manually with prepot+starfall+wrath and then let the profile do its job. Just gotta make sure it doesnt overlap starfall with a new starfall before the original starfalls duration ends.

----------


## Ehnoah

I get tons of LUA errors with newest Version that prevent the Rotation from working I will try to post. Has to do something with if Addon PQR_Interface loaded = Nil then.+


-> If PQR_ADDON_Loaded == nil then ..." 765:attempt to call field ? (a nil value)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Well, have you got PQInterface addon installed?

----------


## Ehnoah

What a Dumb Question lol^^ but... yes I have...

After Pressing ALT + X to load it start generating errors.


@Burst Thematic 99% of the Raids using DBM Pull Timer so maybe we can attach it to DB Pull Timer to start our Burst Rotation? (if exist)

----------


## Ninjaderp

Actually not a dumb question at all, but okay then you should probably post the lua-errors here.

----------


## TheLuBu

I had missed some equal signs... 
Please download again  :Smile: 

Via PQR Updater please  :Big Grin:

----------


## TheLuBu

> What a Dumb Question lol^^ but... yes I have...


There are no dumb questions, only dumb answers... I can't count the times i forgot something really stupid (Right now i missed double equal signs, can't think of something stupider atm) ... 




> @Burst Thematic 99% of the Raids using DBM Pull Timer so maybe we can attach it to DB Pull Timer to start our Burst Rotation? (if exist)


I actually thought about that, i have to learn a bit about COMBAT_LOG and CHAT_MSG_ADDON Events, but then it could be possible  :Smile:

----------


## Ehnoah

Don't think other guys know this except germans LuBu haha.

But now its working . Thanks

----------


## TheLuBu

Is it running well? Does MotW work?
Do you get any LUA errors? 
Even if the Rotation is running, i do not like these little mean red errors  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ehnoah

With Running I meant its loading I will tell you  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

I updated the Balance profile to V.1.1, its running stable i think.

There are some improvements to make, but it performs well i think  :Smile: 


*Changelog:*


```
LaserOwl v1.1
- Fixed error in Flask ability 
- Fixed Wrath and Starfire not to cast over Eclipse
- Fixed MotW
- Fixed DoC Logic
- Fixed Starfall from beeing casted while other Starfall still active
+ Added MoonkinForm check (totally forgot about that)
+ Added Anti-Root code (from deadpanstiffy)
+ Added more checks to abilities to prevent error messages
+ Added checks for Boss Cooldowns PQI Setting
+ Added checks for Disabled Cooldowns PQI Setting
+ Added PQI Option for MotW
+ Added Burst Hotkey and Rotation
+ Added Solar and Lunar Burst Rotation
~ Prepared Force of Nature for testing
~ Tried fixing Symbiosis
```

----------


## Starkey2009

LuBu when you get time can u look over the blood Dk for leveling purposes

----------


## TheLuBu

> LuBu when you get time can u look over the blood Dk for leveling purposes


I will try to make it work next week, i promise  :Wink: 

I will create a new DK on tuesday  :Smile:

----------


## fzU

Hey LuBu great work so far on moonkin, when are you going to implement Cooldowns? BurstKey is using Astral Communion only and not switching to use Burst Cooldowns. Only tried it at Boss Dummy (?). Can you add Troll/Orc Racial? have a nice weekend  :Smile:

----------


## Mold

> Hey LuBu great work so far on moonkin, when are you going to implement Cooldowns? BurstKey is using Astral Communion only and not switching to use Burst Cooldowns. Only tried it at Boss Dummy (?). Can you add Troll/Orc Racial? have a nice weekend


Yep have same question ), burstkey is uding only AC, in will ,be nice if it will use Incarnation/Celestial Alignment/Racial

----------


## King Protos

starting up the rotations don't seem to work. As soon as I press Alt + X or Alt + C I get a bunch of errors. Using the DeathKnight profile.

----------


## TheHashshashin

Balance druid isn't working either. Any help?

----------


## Ninjaderp

To the one above me, Im sure you're doing something wrong then. I just tested dev boomkin on dummy and did without treants 230k single target over 30million.

I did activate boss cooldowns later on but it seemed like it only activated Celestial Allignment, maybe you didnt have the treant logic finished just yet Lubu? ^^

----------


## TheLuBu

I'm away Till tuesday and can't work on the profiles. 

I will Test, reply and fix as soon as i can!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## TheLuBu

> starting up the rotations don't seem to work. As soon as I press Alt + X or Alt + C I get a bunch of errors. Using the DeathKnight profile.


Have you tested tank or Single Rotation? Single is Not Working atm. 




> Yep have same question ), burstkey is uding only AC, in will ,be nice if it will use Incarnation/Celestial Alignment/Racial


I have to Test more when im home again  :Smile: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ehnoah

Sorry LuBu for no Update from my site just pretty bussy with playing other Game Beta, I am back next week  :Smile:

----------


## King Protos

> Have you tested tank or Single Rotation? Single is Not Working atm.


I tried it with both. I'll test some things, reinstall my addon etc once I can. Here's the error I get:



```
Date: 2013-10-19 23:49:53
ID: 4
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "-- [MISC] PQI ..."] line 69:
   attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [string "-- [MISC] PQI ..."]:69: ?()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: PQR_NextAbility()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: PQR_ExecuteRotation()
   [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287:
      [string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214
Locals:
config = <table> {
 hotkeys = <table> {
 }
 author = "TheLuBu"
 name = "General Death Knight"
 abilities = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = true
 name = "Death and Decay"
 hotkeys = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = true
 name = "Pause 1"
 hotkeys = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = true
 name = "PotionBuff"
 hotkeys = <table> {
 }
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 1 = "lc"
}
(*temporary) = "lc"
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = false
 tooltip = "Use Boss Mechanics (Under Development)."
 name = "Boss Mechanics"
 newSection = true
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = false
 tooltip = "Use CD´s only on bosses."
 name = "CD Boss Only"
 newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = false
 tooltip = "Do not use CD´s."
 name = "CD Disable"
 newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = <table> {
 enable = false
 tooltip = "Auto Raise Allies (Mouseover)"
 name = "Raise Ally"
 newSection = false
}
(*temporary) = "attempt to index global 'PQI' (a nil value)"

AddOns:
  Swatter, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  NPCScan, vv5.4.0.5
  NPCScanOverlay, vv5.4.0.4
  Ace3, v
  AckisRecipeList, v2.5.5
  ACP, v3.4.5 
  AdvancedTradeSkillWindow, v
  AucAdvanced, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.18.5433.5364(5.18/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatSales, v5.18.5433.5376(5.18/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.18.5433.5323(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.18.5433.5417(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.18.5433.5403(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.18.5433.4979(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.18.5433.5373(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.18.5433.4828(5.18/embedded)
  AutoRepair, v4.02
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  Bagnon, v5.4.3
  Bartender4, v4.5.13
  BeanCounter, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  CallbackHandler10, v
  Castbars, v
  CLCDK, v5.3.0
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
  CrapAway, v
  CurseProfiler, v
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  GearScore, v5.2.0
  Informant, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  JSHB, vv4.31
  KHunterTimers, v3.6.10
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.355(/embedded)
  LibSink20, v
  LibStub, v
  Mapster, v1.5.5
  MikScrollingBattleText, v5.7.131
  MobInfo2, vr71
  MoveAnything, v13.7.4
  Omen, v3.1.8
  Overachiever, v0.73
  PQInterface, v2.22
  Prat30, v3.5.7      
  Prat30HighCPUUsageModules, v
  Prat30Libraries, v
  QuickMark, v3.141592653589793
  Recount, v
  SellJunk, v3.0.9
  SexyMap, v2.4.9
  SlideBar, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  Stubby, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
  TankPoints, v2.9.0
  TankWarnings, vv1.3.2
  TauntMaster, v3.0
  TidyPlates, v6.12.6
  TidyPlatesGraphite, v
  TidyPlatesGrey, v
  TidyPlatesNeon, v
  TidyPlatesQuatre, v
  TidyPlatesThreatPlates, v6.008
  TidyPlatesHub, v
  TidyPlatesWidgets, v
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.351(/embedded)
  TipTac, v13.09.21
  TipTacItemRef, v13.09.21
  WIM, v3.6.10
  XPerl, v3.7.5
  XPerlArcaneBar, v
  XPerlParty, v
  XPerlPartyPet, v
  XPerlPlayer, v
  XPerlPlayerBuffs, v
  XPerlPlayerPet, v
  XPerlRaidAdmin, v
  XPerlRaidFrames, v
  XPerlRaidHelper, v
  XPerlRaidPets, v
  XPerlTarget, v
  XPerlTargetTarget, v
  BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.4.0.50400 <us>
  (ck=bf7)
```

----------


## messycan

can't get the pqi interface to appear and I can't seem to locate the pqi file I downloaded it through the pqr interface rotation editor. any suggestions.

----------


## King Protos

> can't get the pqi interface to appear and I can't seem to locate the pqi file I downloaded it through the pqr interface rotation editor. any suggestions.


Did you drop the pqi folder into your addons folder and make sure it's extracted and all that?

----------


## ikfirus123

sick profile ! thank you 

please give another link for DEV boomkin, link is broken 

edit: here is the working link http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/q...aserOwlDev.txt

----------


## King Protos

Fixed my error, was just something dumb I was doing myself  :Smile: 

Awesome profile!

----------


## TheLuBu

> To the one above me, Im sure you're doing something wrong then. I just tested dev boomkin on dummy and did without treants 230k single target over 30million.
> 
> I did activate boss cooldowns later on but it seemed like it only activated Celestial Allignment, maybe you didnt have the treant logic finished just yet Lubu? ^^


FoN Support is not ready, yes  :Smile:  
I will add them as soon as i can.

I´m currently very busy (personal and work life) and will only be able to work on the profiles on late Wednesday, im very sorry about that.
I hope i have more time next week!

If you find any bugs, please post them and i will try to fix them, 
but the implemantation of Burst, new Features and the Blood DK Leveling Task have to wait a while, sorry again.


--EDIT-- 
I just got a brainwave  :Smile: 

To all of you having Problems with Burst:
Did you pressed the Key once or did you hold the Key? 
I made it cast all abilities only while *holding*, pressing it once will only cast AC

Please test again and tell me  :Big Grin: 

Regards,
TheLuBu

----------


## King Protos

Just curious about any specific glyphs or talents I should be using with your tanking profile. I'm loving it, not having any problems. Only one odd hiccup once where it just stopped pressing buttons, but a quick restart of PQR fixed that - might've just been a bug with PQR itself.

Very aweosme though +rep'd the OP post  :Smile:

----------


## TheLuBu

> Just curious about any specific glyphs or talents I should be using with your tanking profile. I'm loving it, not having any problems. Only one odd hiccup once where it just stopped pressing buttons, but a quick restart of PQR fixed that - might've just been a bug with PQR itself.
> 
> Very aweosme though +rep'd the OP post


Thank you  :Smile: 

For the Glyphs and Talents, just stick with 
Blood Death Knight Tank Spec, Builds, Talents, and Glyphs (WoW MoP 5.4) - Icy Veins

I´m current using this spec and Glyps, but i change them encounter specific  :Smile: 
Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft


--EDIT--
I added some things to Boomkindev (current Version 1.1.9)


```
LaserOwl v1.1.9
+ Added Burst FoN Support
+ Added Racial for Burst and normal rotation
~ Tweaked Starsurge logic

LaserOwl v1.1.8
~ Fixed DoC (again...)

LaserOwl v1.1.7
+ Added FoN Support
```

These are not tested, just thoughts i implemented. I can test them in about 6 hours and will reply when i´m done.
If you want to help me, please download and test the DEV Profile and give feedback  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thanks for these updates, Im gonna test it out today in LFR I think. Guild has broken down a bit due to treason and mutiny so I think we're gonna have to raid 10man for a bit now which means I have to go back as tank, but still gonna keep Boomer as my offspec though ^^

----------


## TheLuBu

> Thanks for these updates, Im gonna test it out today in LFR I think. Guild has broken down a bit due to treason and mutiny so I think we're gonna have to raid 10man for a bit now which means I have to go back as tank, but still gonna keep Boomer as my offspec though ^^


Great, would love to hear from you  :Smile: 




> Im not sure why but is there anything specific i need to do when starting the profile or burstnig im not sure. it be great if so because it says DOTTING BOSS and dont do anything  and i hold burst button to burst but it just goes back and forth from solor to eclipse. im 100% new to boomkin but i got a 545 boomkin set. and im boomkining tonight in my raid so im not sure how to make it work properly in a raid


Im sorry OnionsTich, but your Inbox is full, so im posting it here  :Smile: 

I still do not know, which version you use  :Smile:

----------


## Trekku

Hey lubu, grats on finishing your education. Going to try these profiles out really quick once i finished gearing up my more played alts!

----------


## fzU

hey guys, i tested the Moonkin Dev profile v1.1.9 a bit, and i like it more and more =) <3

Some issues and my thoughts:
- Burst Key Still only does Astral Communion for me (yes i'm holding)
- No Cooldown Usage at Boss Target Dummy (Boss Only Option on/off, another BurstKey Hold -> Astral Communion infight...)
- With Dream of Cenarius Rotation spams to much and casts 2 Healing Touch
- Hurrican/Astral Storm isn't cancelt and placed at different postion after another use of AoE key
- Any possibility for "real" mouseover dots? They don't appear with duration at nameplates (or is there a dot tracker addon to use?)
- MotW on anybody in grp missing - buff it!
- No Casts for BossModul (138763, // Dark Animus - Interrupting Jolt 137457, // Oondasta - Piercing Roar 143343 // Thok the Bloodthirsty - Deafening Screech) if silence cast other school? 
- Time to Die
- Override Dots with "cooldown Dots"

Thank you very much!

----------


## TheLuBu

> hey guys, i tested the Moonkin Dev profile v1.1.9 a bit, and i like it more and more =) <3
> Some issues and my thoughts:


Thank you very much  :Smile: 





> - Burst Key Still only does Astral Communion for me (yes i'm holding)
> - No Cooldown Usage at Boss Target Dummy (Boss Only Option on/off, another BurstKey Hold -> Astral Communion infight...)


I added another check to Burst and Astral Communion, if you can test and give feedback, i would appreciate  :Smile: 
Also the Boss Target Dummy was missing in my Specal Units, it should be consideresd as a Boss now  :Smile: 




> - With Dream of Cenarius Rotation spams to much and casts 2 Healing Touch
> - No Casts for BossModul (138763, // Dark Animus - Interrupting Jolt 137457, // Oondasta - Piercing Roar 143343 // Thok the Bloodthirsty - Deafening Screech) if silence cast other school? 
> - Override Dots with "cooldown Dots"


For these, i need to know more about events and eventtracker  :Smile:  Im into it, but i´m very busy right now and its hard for me to test ingame, 
and there is no other way of learning it  :Smile: 




> - MotW on anybody in grp missing - buff it!


Isn't it? It should, if the group doesn't have an equivalent buff (MotW, Blessing of Kings, Embrace of the Shale Spider	, Legacy of the Emperor)




> - Hurricane/Astral Storm isn't cancelt and placed at different postion after another use of AoE key


That´s right, you have to cancel the spell for yourself, but it is positioned at your mouse position everytime it starts channeling




> - Any possibility for "real" mouseover dots? They don't appear with duration at nameplates (or is there a dot tracker addon to use?)
> - Time to Die


What do you mean with Time to Die? Where to use, when or why  :Smile: 
I don't know if i understand you right (I´m from germany, so please be soft on me  :Smile:  ),
but i would use Ellipsis or Raven, 
otherwise please explain to me, what you want me to add  :Smile:

----------


## fzU

> I added another check to Burst and Astral Communion, if you can test and give feedback, i would appreciate 
> Also the Boss Target Dummy was missing in my Specal Units, it should be consideresd as a Boss now


i can test new dev profile if you edit your first post or send me new link




> For these, i need to know more about events and eventtracker  Im into it, but i´m very busy right now and its hard for me to test ingame, 
> and there is no other way of learning it


There should be code out there that stopcast if enemy target is casting, would be a start, or maybe look at spirit kings aura code? for dark animus i bet there was caster code! same code here is needed.




> Isn't it? It should, if the group doesn't have an equivalent buff (MotW, Blessing of Kings, Embrace of the Shale Spider	, Legacy of the Emperor)


Oh yeah this was an untestet guess, i thought it would only check the moonkin itself. Ok then  :Smile: 




> That´s right, you have to cancel the spell for yourself, but it is positioned at your mouse position everytime it starts channeling


Ok




> What do you mean with Time to Die? Where to use, when or why 
> I don't know if i understand you right (I´m from germany, so please be soft on me  ),
> but i would use Ellipsis or Raven, 
> otherwise please explain to me, what you want me to add


Time to Die makes a profile a really good one, because moonfire isn't worth on 20k target. Maybe someone can help with calculation from other profiles.
What i meant by the Moonfire Sunfire Dot: If i apply them via mouseover i have no duration timer on my nameplate  :Frown:  i will test ellipsis, should be fine then. i guess this is a blizzard built in barrier to have only duration if you had enemy as a target.

Ich kann dir auch auf Deutsch schreiben =D pm me!

----------


## spacers

excused, but with the moonkin s profile can't play. The Profile does not work with German client ?. Unfortunately, I need the profile, because you can not fix something for a german client? 
Maybe others have discovered in the profile error and can describe this better than I can

Sorry for my bad english, it's comming from the Google Translator...must be really horrible

--------------------------------------

Wenn mein Englisch nur besser wäre  :Frown: 

Da dies das einzige Moonkin Profil ist, hatte ich darauf meine Hoffnung gesetzt. Leider funktioniert es nicht. D.h. wie oben beschrieben und wohl erkannt, kann man es an der Bosspuppe nicht testen. Im "normalen" Kampf, also beim questen steht die Eule meist nur untätig rum, sie macht zwar etwas aber sicher nicht das, was die Tastenbelegung im PQI vorgibt. Damit in einen Raid zu gehen ist mir etwas zu waghalsig. Vor allem weil ich als Katze...meinen Mainspecc, immer ziemlich viel Schaden fahre.

Ich wollte dieses Profil einfach mal ausprobieren, da unser Raid immer Melee lastig ist und sich der Raid über ein Caster in Aushilfe freuen würde.
Vielleicht kann jemand der sich im Englischen auskennt, verdeutlichen das dieses Profil "irgendwie" nicht funktioniert.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass es im Raid normal funktioniert und ich es aufgrund meiner fehlenden Tests dort, nicht bemerkt habe. 

LG

----------


## TheLuBu

Boomkin Dev Version is already updated, please just redownload via PQR  :Wink:

----------


## fzU

Your inbox is full  :Big Grin:  will be back later!

Ja spacers, ist ja noch in der Entwicklung  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

Inbox is empty now  :Smile: 

@Spacers There are 2 PQI Pages, have you looked at both and set Hotkeys correctly?

-- German

Es gibt 2 Seiten beim PQI Interface und auf beiden Seiten sind Hotkeys, nicht das du die doppelt belegt hast.

----------


## spacers

Alles klar erstmal. Danke für Deine PN's. Ich melde mich.
LG

----------


## TheLuBu

New DEV Version (1.1.10) Changelog:


```
- Fixed Boss Target Dummy not working
- Fixed Burst Astral Communion
- Fixed some typos
- Fixed some Burst errors, dont know if its working yet (testing needed)
+ Added SilenceChecks to abilities
+ Added Delay for DoC / Healing Touch (should now work properly)
~ Preparing new dotting engine for testing
~ First steps to Events added
```

----------


## Ninjaderp

Seems like something's wrong when I try to download the profile the Abilities file downloads, but the Rotations-file gives an error when trying to download through PQR-downloader.

----------


## TheLuBu

Please download again from here
http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/q...aserOwlDev.txt

----------


## Ninjaderp

I just tried again and I got the same error of the dev-version, gonna try the other version to see if its any different.

nope same on both.

----------


## TheLuBu

Hmm strange... Im going to Upload it to my webspace and chance Download location


--
New download Location: http://www.13-soft.de/SVN/LaserOwlDev.txt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fzU

Profile stopped working for me with 1.1.10 stays in Pause :/

----------


## TheLuBu

I made so many changes without beeing ingame, i have to test when im home again before changing anymore  :Smile: 

I will reply as soon as i can  :Smile:

----------


## spacers

ok, the profile working fine on the target dummy with all hotkeys and all over the time (tested 5 mins, ilvl 525: 95k dps)
when by the questing (timeloss isle) the profile is loading and activated over hotkeys() then works, however can't open the professions. View no errors, 

When i go in a szenario/instance the profile not work and the char make nothing except playing with her fur feathers  :Wink:

----------


## TheLuBu

I will investigate today, i will be home in about 4 hours and have 2 hours to test  :Smile: 

I debug and fix the errors as soon as i can, and upload the updated version.

----------


## TheLuBu

Ok, i updated it to a new Version (1.1.11)
Everything is working now, sometimes it just hangs, idk why yet, but casting Moonfire or sunfire or any other spell get it back working again.

----------


## Vaulk

Do you still have a Frost profile available that I'm not seeing?

----------


## Vogel81

Still only getting 1.1 on the updater.

Don't know if this is fixed in 1.1.11 (assuming it's different) but right now Holding down "Opening Burst" keybind does nothing but repeatedly cast Astral Communion.

----------


## jcslim

Great to see a new profiler. + rep.

Can you tell me if the boomkin download profile is broken. The rotations keep failing?

Thanks again

----------


## Nerder

Hey man, not sure if you're working on the Blood DK one anymore, but I didn't feel like re creating the wheel so I checked yours out and made a few modifications... it was hanging up at certain points and popping trinket/gloves once you're in melee range but not in combat (I know it doesn't happen often, but sometimes it might!) also for your blood tap, it was hanging up occasionally and seemed to have better luck with:



```
for i = 1, 6 do	if PQR_SpellAvailable(BloodTap)
	 and BloodChargeCount >= 10
	 and GetRuneCooldown(i) == 0
	 then
	 	CastSpell(BloodTap)
	end
	
	if PQR_SpellAvailable(BloodTap)
	 and BloodChargeCount >= 5
	 and PlayerHpPercentage <= 80
	 and GetRuneCooldown(i) == 0
	 then
	 	CastSpell(BloodTap)
	end
end
```

----------


## Edsaxe

> Great to see a new profiler. + rep.
> 
> Can you tell me if the boomkin download profile is broken. The rotations keep failing?
> 
> Thanks again


It worked for me when I copy pasted rotation manually after abilities.
Copy paste one at a time and the other will error but you will get both.

----------


## Ehnoah

Back for testing so what exactly is burst Key?

I need Manually go to the 75 Energy and then Press / Hold key?

Because he is instantly using Himmlische Ausrichtung that shouldn't be. Normaly Starfall -> Push to Points -> Starfall again -> to 0:0 then Himmischle Ausrichtung

----------


## Ryo2013

DK Profile is not working at all for me, done fresh install of pqr & pqi, still no joy.........

----------


## jcslim

Thanks I'll try that today

----------


## fzU

> Back for testing so what exactly is burst Key?
> 
> I need Manually go to the 75 Energy and then Press / Hold key?
> 
> Because he is instantly using Himmlische Ausrichtung that shouldn't be. Normaly Starfall -> Push to Points -> Starfall again -> to 0:0 then Himmischle Ausrichtung


In theory you will manually go to 75 into lunar, cast wrath and hold key, than it will do the sequence, BUT the sequence is very long (you want to starfall 3times), i dont know if a burst key is the right concept.... 
btw is it better to use gloves/berserk right at the start with incarnation? (everything else will proc right at the start - weapon trinket etc) or is it better to use at celestial alignment? i have seen both...

moonkin opener are just stupid, maybe blizzard should delete all owls.

----------


## fzU

Ok what i have tested right now, Burst opener casts (at 75 into Lunar) starsurge and astral communion after, no Berserk was used, incarnation is not implemented yet i think ? CD usage on every npc is still broken ^^ 

can't you make the burst opener just uses gloves,racial, lvl 60 + lvl 90 (nature's vigil) + detonate, and celestial alignment after 15sec timer (in case of incarnation)? so 1 button with all CDs to use manually. if you precast astral communion to 75 into lunar and bosspull manually with wrath, it will automatically uses 3 starfalls if you push burst after wrath cast.

Am i wrong?

----------


## TheLuBu

I wasn't able to reply over the weekend so here´s a little summary




> Do you still have a Frost profile available that I'm not seeing?


Im very sorry, but the Frost DK Profile is not working and i don't know exactly, when i have the time to work on it.




> Still only getting 1.1 on the updater.
> 
> Don't know if this is fixed in 1.1.11 (assuming it's different) but right now Holding down "Opening Burst" keybind does nothing but repeatedly cast Astral Communion.


Download the Moonkin DEV Version please!




> Hey man, not sure if you're working on the Blood DK one anymore, but I didn't feel like re creating the wheel so I checked yours out and made a few modifications... it was hanging up at certain points and popping trinket/gloves once you're in melee range but not in combat (I know it doesn't happen often, but sometimes it might!) also for your blood tap, it was hanging up occasionally and seemed to have better luck with:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i = 1, 6 do	if PQR_SpellAvailable(BloodTap)
> 	 and BloodChargeCount >= 10
> 	 and GetRuneCooldown(i) == 0
> 	 then
> ...


Thank you for your Help and feedback, +rep




> Back for testing so what exactly is burst Key?
> 
> I need Manually go to the 75 Energy and then Press / Hold key?
> 
> Because he is instantly using Himmlische Ausrichtung that shouldn't be. Normaly Starfall -> Push to Points -> Starfall again -> to 0:0 then Himmischle Ausrichtung


Which version of the profile do you use?

The Burst Opener ist currently in DEV (it doesn't stop with Astral Communion at 75/60 Lunar/Solar Power)




> DK Profile is not working at all for me, done fresh install of pqr & pqi, still no joy.........


Which Version and rotation do you use?




> In theory you will manually go to 75 into lunar, cast wrath and hold key, than it will do the sequence, BUT the sequence is very long (you want to starfall 3times), i dont know if a burst key is the right concept.... 
> btw is it better to use gloves/berserk right at the start with incarnation? (everything else will proc right at the start - weapon trinket etc) or is it better to use at celestial alignment? i have seen both...
> 
> moonkin opener are just stupid, maybe blizzard should delete all owls.


The idea behind the Burst Opener is to only press the Key and let PQR do the rest. it works except for SpellStopCasting of Astral Communion. When i have the time i will add more checks to get it working.
Racials should be used, but i will have a look at it  :Smile: 




> Ok what i have tested right now, Burst opener casts (at 75 into Lunar) starsurge and astral communion after, no Berserk was used, incarnation is not implemented yet i think ? CD usage on every npc is still broken ^^ 
> 
> can't you make the burst opener just uses gloves,racial, lvl 60 + lvl 90 (nature's vigil) + detonate, and celestial alignment after 15sec timer (in case of incarnation)? so 1 button with all CDs to use manually. if you precast astral communion to 75 into lunar and bosspull manually with wrath, it will automatically uses 3 starfalls if you push burst after wrath cast.
> 
> Am i wrong?


There is no way for the profile to cast Starsurge before Astral Communion, as it can only cast it in combat and the opener should be used before entering combat!
I will add a check to only cast Astral Communion out of combat.

I think about another Key to use all CD´s (if avaiable).

----------


## rocambole

Just started testing this today. Seems great so far. Thanks.

May I sugest do add an option to self cast rejuv at % hp. Im so used to have this in the mashup I use that I missed instantly. Cheers.

BTW:. DEV version is putting more numbers. Will keep reporting.

----------


## TheLuBu

Will add this option today  :Smile:

----------


## fzU

> Will add this option today


Any Update to test?

----------


## nebmyers

Weird, I was using your blood DK profile to level on timeless isle and as soon as I hit 90 it just stopped working

----------


## Vogel81

Force of Nature doesn't seem to be working at all.

----------


## TheLuBu

As you may have noticed, i only have rare time on the weekends, if any  :Smile: 
I will have a look at the bugs this afternoon, when im home from work.




> Force of Nature doesn't seem to be working at all.


I will have a look at it  :Smile:  




> Weird, I was using your blood DK profile to level on timeless isle and as soon as I hit 90 it just stopped working


That may be a problem with your updated talents when hitting lvl 90  :Smile: 

Please just reload PQR and WOW and everythink should be working again  :Smile: 




> Hello, your rotation works fine outside dungeons, but as soon i enter raids or what ever it doesnt do a thing : / anything you think im doing wrong or ?


I don't know why it acts like this, i will have a look at it again and test with the other features this afternoon  :Smile: 

Regards,
TheLuBu

----------


## Starkey2009

Also any chance at looking at the blood dk leveling profile when ya get time

----------


## TheLuBu

Im very sorry but i didn't had the time to watch over the profile yesterday. 
There is another project im working on atm and it is taking much of my free time.

I promise i will bugfix everything when i have the time, but currently i can't give you a deadline, im very sorry about that!

If there are any other profile developers (or users, that want to learn) you can feel free to test and debug yourself and give advice/bugfixes or comment on the profiles. 

As soon as i have more time, i will add everything and try to make my profiles near to the best free profiles out there (at least for the classes i´m playing  :Big Grin: )

Regards,
TheLuBu

----------


## Starkey2009

> Im very sorry but i didn't had the time to watch over the profile yesterday. 
> There is another project im working on atm and it is taking much of my free time.
> 
> I promise i will bugfix everything when i have the time, but currently i can't give you a deadline, im very sorry about that!
> 
> If there are any other profile developers (or users, that want to learn) you can feel free to test and debug yourself and give advice/bugfixes or comment on the profiles. 
> 
> As soon as i have more time, i will add everything and try to make my profiles near to the best free profiles out there (at least for the classes i´m playing )
> 
> ...


You don't have to apologize, real life comes before wow totally understandable

----------


## Yiqubha

Hey really enjoying your profile. I have one small request though or I hope it is a small adjustment at least. Would it be possible to make it so that I can cast Death and Decay without having a target selected and just having it drop on my mouse's location?

Love your profile, keep it up!

----------


## endersblade

I can't get either of the druid ones to work. The non-dev version just spams moonfire and sunfire until the mob is dead, and the Dev version sits on "Starsurge 2" and never does anything. My druid is 90, boomkin obviously, no idea what the issue is. I've downloaded the data file, everything LOOKS like it should be working.

----------


## TheGreatRowaH

Please make it so that DK's AOE can be switched out of combat. Right now it can only be switched in combat.

Also, on AOE blood boil, and soul reaper it needs to have 
"and RuneCheck("Blood") >= 1"

so it doesn't waste precious death runes.

edit: also, if bone shield's charges are less than 6 and it's out of combat and bone shield is off cooldown, bone shield should refresh charges

----------


## egovir

Biggest thanks for the rotation. Unfortunately, i got no idea how to code this, but for some reason it never does use 'plague strike' and 'icy touch' to refresh diseases and always wait for 'outbreak'.
In raid pull (with aoe set on), rotation always start single hit and maybe after few seconds blood boil will hit, and with 'outbreak' on cd most mobs already killing the raid.
Maybe i'm doing something terribly wrong here. Single target pretty much is great, but hangs and stutters around 15% for me for some reason as well  :Frown:

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> Biggest thanks for the rotation. Unfortunately, i got no idea how to code this, but for some reason it never does use 'plague strike' and 'icy touch' to refresh diseases and always wait for 'outbreak'.
> In raid pull (with aoe set on), rotation always start single hit and maybe after few seconds blood boil will hit, and with 'outbreak' on cd most mobs already killing the raid.
> Maybe i'm doing something terribly wrong here. Single target pretty much is great, but hangs and stutters around 15% for me for some reason as well


I am having the same problem with AoE. It's not applying diseases as much as it should. Also the stutter seems to happen when I have 10 stacks of Blood Tap. To fix it I just press Death Strike a few times and it fixes it for awhile.

----------


## TheLuBu

> Biggest thanks for the rotation. Unfortunately, i got no idea how to code this, but for some reason it never does use 'plague strike' and 'icy touch' to refresh diseases and always wait for 'outbreak'.
> In raid pull (with aoe set on), rotation always start single hit and maybe after few seconds blood boil will hit, and with 'outbreak' on cd most mobs already killing the raid.
> Maybe i'm doing something terribly wrong here. Single target pretty much is great, but hangs and stutters around 15% for me for some reason as well





> I am having the same problem with AoE. It's not applying diseases as much as it should. Also the stutter seems to happen when I have 10 stacks of Blood Tap. To fix it I just press Death Strike a few times and it fixes it for awhile.


I´ve been working the last two days on the Blood DK profile  :Smile:  
I rearranged some things so get it working with my data file and i have to test a little bit more.

I already added the suggestions made and will have a look at the errors today.

Can you please post your Talent Build, so i can have a look if it is because of a talent?

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> I´ve been working the last two days on the Blood DK profile  
> I rearranged some things so get it working with my data file and i have to test a little bit more.
> 
> I already added the suggestions made and will have a look at the errors today.
> 
> Can you please post your Talent Build, so i can have a look if it is because of a talent?


My talent build is: Roiling Blood, Purgatory, Asphyxiate, Death Pact, Blood Tap, Gorefiend's Grasp

----------


## egovir

> Can you please post your Talent Build, so i can have a look if it is because of a talent?


My talent is Mists of Pandaria - Talent Calculator - World of Warcraft
I did glyph outbreak for no cd, but with runic power cost, it did help a lot with my issue, but still room to improve  :Smile:

----------


## gerger

Hello lubu, since last update im experiencing this retarded error that stops the bot of dojng nothing only spaming. "No fully depleted runes" , and i experienced some major lag spikes aswell.. All of them happening after last update :-(

----------


## hellokill11

Where's the data file D:?

EDIT: Nevermind! Got it! Thanks for the blood profile mate!

----------


## joenvidio

> Where's the data file D:?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind! Got it! Thanks for the blood profile mate!


yes where is the data file? i dont see it on the first page.

----------


## egovir

> yes where is the data file? i dont see it on the first page.


in the druid rotation link

shame this no longer being updated, dk's are awesome ^^

----------


## TheLuBu

i don't know if i will return with to pqr as the new PE seems to be a lot more efficent and there are already great rotations.
PE is still in development but there haven't been any changes in PQR since a long time, so maybe i will switch to PE, too.

----------


## egovir

PE is pretty good, many rotation authors already ported some of their stuff.
Maybe you should give it a try as well.

----------


## js1974

PE is solid but it has over a year of fine tuning to go before it gets to even close of the potential of PQR, Your profile has always been solid but I have been experiencing the same issues where the profile just stops hope whatever is broken with it gets fixed. Until there is a better binding system in PE i'll stick with PQR.

----------


## Nevodark

> PE is solid but it has over a year of fine tuning to go before it gets to even close of the potential of PQR, Your profile has always been solid but I have been experiencing the same issues where the profile just stops hope whatever is broken with it gets fixed. Until there is a better binding system in PE i'll stick with PQR.


You know there is a pretty good binding system in PE? ;o take a look at some of the profiles heh, unless im mis understanding you

----------


## yarogg

Is the Druid rotation being updated ?
Anyone tested this in a raid setup & any good dps figures?
How good is this compared to the [PE] Boomkin rotation ?

----------

